# Just back from SD!!!!



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Three guys shot 51 geese in 3 days. Got most of them the last day. Shot two geese on Saturday with $30 reward bands. Numbers are really starting to build.


----------



## johnksully (Mar 6, 2006)

Where were you at in SD? I'm planning on heading out there this weekend. Hopefully they hold tight.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

if you're planning on driving out anyways, just SCOUT. you'll find them.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

There is tons of geese around huron and madison, thousands and thousands, my cousin was up there this weekend pass shooting ended up with 2, the weather was to nice they were flying high.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

good advice TWEET :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Juvy, give me a call when you hit SD! The trailer is ready to roll out!


----------



## bridslayer43 (Mar 7, 2006)

I m headed for mitchell this weekend and i wanted to know if anyone knows where i can locate some birds close to there. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

bridslayer43 said:


> I m headed for mitchell this weekend and i wanted to know if anyone knows where i can locate some birds close to there. Any info would be appreciated!


how many threads are you going to post this on? drive around. you'll find birds.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid:

Scout scout scout is the key for any goose hunting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

what is a bridslayer?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> what is a bridslayer?


Bird is a tough word to spell, you know that just as well as any of us.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

maybe you didnt see it right looks like bride slayer hope it is not yours hes after when you go out hunting :evil:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

bridslayer43 said:


> I m headed for mitchell this weekend and i wanted to know if anyone knows where i can locate some birds close to there. Any info would be appreciated!


This is probably the same guy who has been posting this same question on every forum over the past week. If he would just read the previous posts and the SD migration reports and then as he has been told a million times on every forum, SCOUT FOR YOURSELF!!! He would find the birds.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

birdslayer, I mean bridslayer, I am feeling generous, here is a GPS coordiate that is holding a lot of birds right now. 
S80 18.115 W81 21.011

You might want to start there. Good luck and report when you get back.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow Hunter said:


> birdslayer, I mean bridslayer, I am feeling generous, here is a GPS coordiate that is holding a lot of birds right now.
> S80 18.115 W81 21.011
> 
> You might want to start there. Good luck and report when you get back.


Funny $hit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosehunter17 (Mar 7, 2006)

HAHA yeah wow that spot is a bird haven i tell you what.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That should work out pretty well, I hear it's supposed to thaw in a few million years.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I live just west of aberdeen sd and there isnt that many snows around here... mostly canadians...I just havent seen enough to want to go out hunting yet but i have been scouting alot...Down by mitchel there is alot of them though...


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

GB3 we are pulling out of here on friday, i will give you a jangle, when you guys gonna be grindin?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill be down in Sd by Wed night.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

actually they moved out today- new coordinates are NNW62 83.032 W76 32.256- if i am correct :withstupid:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

If your headed to mitchell this weekend to hunt snows just look up. lol Man they were moving hard yesterday through northeast nebraska.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

taking your old lady with heard bridslayer will be on the prowl


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

why bring the old lady, if he cant spell birdslayer then i aint to worried about him gettin in her pants. besides she is safely hidden at coordinates NNW45 90.255 E56 22.4 :lol: :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I got some reliable reports of freinds killing them up in southern SD.

The birds are lucky I have been in the hospital with our newest baby boy these past few days. This allowed a couple to sneak thru. hehe :wink: :roll:


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

JuvyPimp i guess your right what was i thinking bird is a strong hardy word to spell well i guess he might start to scout or get a gps and we know that will never pan out


----------

